# صلاه لاي شخص حاسس بخنقه او ضيقه يصليها



## tamav maria (7 مارس 2012)

*صلاه لاي شخص حاسس بخنقه او ضيقه يصليها*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*
*ربى والهى وحبيبى يا يسوع انت عالم باللى فيا وعارف انى محتاجلك اوى بجد يارب مخنوق مش قادر لو ديه تجربه انزعها عنى ولو ديه ضيقه برضوا انزعها عنى*
*انا عارف انى بيك انا ممكن اغلب اى حاجه وواثق من كده*
*بس انا مش قادر اعمل حاجه مخنوق اوى يارب . يارب تدخل وساعدنى ارجوك يارب انا مش عارف مخنوق من ايه ؟ يمكن يكون يأس يمكن يكون احباط مش عارف مش عارف يارب اكيد انت عالم باللى فيا اكتر منى ساعدنى يارب وشيل عنى الضيقه او التجربه ديه انا مش قدها محتاجلك اوى يارب*
*محتاجلك وحقيقى بنده من قلبى وبقولك مد ايدك انزع من قلبى الخوف وضعف الايمان قوينى يارب انا محتاجلك اووووووووووى*​


----------



## sparrow (7 مارس 2012)

امين يارب اسمع واستجيب


----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2012)

امين يارب استجب وارحم
 ميرسي علي الصلاة 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (23 مارس 2012)

امين يارب استجب


----------



## zezza (23 مارس 2012)

*امين يا رب استجيب و عزى كل قلب حزين و حمتاج تعزية *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 مارس 2012)

أمين أمين ​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (25 مارس 2012)

امين يارب


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 مارس 2012)

صلاة رائعة مباركة


----------



## أم أمونيوس (25 مارس 2012)

*انا عارف انى بيك انا ممكن اغلب اى حاجه وواثق من كده*


----------



## KARMA777 (22 أبريل 2012)

امين يارب


----------

